# 12v VR6 to 24v VR6 - what's needed, what existing will work?



## dbrachacek (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a 2001 GTI that needs a new motor. I havent been able to find a 12v VR6 replacement motor but have access to 2 24v VR6 motors. I am not interested in changing out the 5 speed tranny, just the motor.

will my existing 12v ECU and sensors run the 24v motor?
what problems will I have to overcome?
what parts are needed in addition if any to make this work?

I can get the 24v for a nice price and would prefer to get this car on the road sooner than waiting for a 12v replacement to show up.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

Does the 24V come with the VVTI head ?


----------



## mxt37560 (Jan 28, 2010)

*VR SWAP BDF for AFP*

I did this a while back so here is what you will need:


-24v axles and 12point bolts for inner cv axle flange (IF YOU ARE USING AN 02m 6 Speed Transmission....If not no worries what you have will bolt up)...the outer cv will slide right in to the existing hub either way
-You will need 24v ecu, cluster, and matching key (if possible or else if no key you'll need to go to dealer to have key adapted to new ecu and cluster )
-Two engine wire harnesses engine to ecu and ecu to firewall (so both wire harnesses that plug into the 24v ecu that are located in engine bay)
-24v downpipe oem or you can get one from techtonics for 300 and matching high flow cat ....if $$ is an issue just have muffler shop cut/weld matching flange existing cat so it will bolt up to downpipe.
-existing radiator will work, and all existing accessories will work as well.
-Existing 5 speed will bolt up along with afp flywheel
Its pretty easy to adapt but without what I listed you wont get it running. Good luck!


----------



## mxt37560 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Forgot to mention this*

24v BDF has VVT as well........AFP existing harness and ecu can be adapted but you will lost the benefit of VVT on the BDF and most likely lose hp.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

mxt37560 said:


> 24v BDF has VVT as well........AFP existing harness and ecu can be adapted but you will lost the benefit of VVT on the BDF and most likely lose hp.


 
always wondered about this, good to know 

thanks 
:thumbup:


----------



## thomas514 (Jan 12, 2010)

heres a couple links i used durring the swap:

http://mk2vr6.com/board/viewtopic.ph...=8092&start=24
http://www.vask.org.nz/index.php?topic=5877.120
http://www.vwwatercooled.org.au/f47/...vr6-25960.html
http://www.vwwatercooled.org.au/f47/...6-25960-4.html
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2179594
http://www.montrealracing.com/forums...d.php?t=727238


02m tranny> 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...Pictures-Fixed)
http://forums.mwerks.com/showthread....ated-8-May2003)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3932040
i took vr6 12v axles, shortened them, as for the hub i kept 4 bolt: 
took 12v hubs, brought them to a machine shop and they drilled/tapped 4 bolt in to the 12v hubs: 
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=261101 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4799721
to mesure the axles: http://www.driveshaftspecialist.com/...asureList.html
more on axles: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...&highlight=02M
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3610564

fuse id http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1797836

mkiv dash http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4265758

02m internals http://www.zelek.com/vw02M_hard_parts1.htm

u can use the 2.0 maf much cheaper 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?773176

o2 sensors http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...oxygen-sensors

trany removal (note this is 5speed, but the process if very similar) 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2703042
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4045505

slave cyl.> 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2970528/page1
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4376420
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4321537

Starter Grind Fix and Replacement 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2269482

i took all mkiv wiring harness' all your gona have to splice is stuff like the tail lights, head lights, wiper motor, fuel pump, 

the cluster, ignition, and ecu wer from 3 different cars so i had to get Unitronic to do an immo delete, costed me 650$

common coolant fan BS 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3126433
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3386797
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3844295
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3890491
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3126433

-there was JUST not enough room for the rad/coolant fans, you can shave down the "big" coolant fan with a wood file, about 8mm was enough. another way i could see working is taking the "cross member" where the hood latches into, and moving it forward a knotch... so pretty much where on either side there's three 10mm screws, you could move the intire thing forward, (so in the end youd only be using 2 screw on each side). then u re-adjust the hood.

-also the fuel lines on mk4 are quick connect, i just cut the quick connect tip off.. 
-same goes for the two hoses leading in and out of the heater core
-the stock air box didnt have room either, i was too lazy to relocate the battery so i just put a p-flow
-audi tt control arm bushings

heres a good site; you have to open with google chrome to translate into english 
http://volkswagen.msk.ru/index.php?p=vw_golf4_1j

coolant temp. sensor/ thermostat.... 
http://www.nime.co.uk/content.php?mk4fans
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...940-Fan-sensor
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...t)-housing-DIY
http://forums.motivemag.com/showthread.php?2385488



i got some more links, feel free to ask


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Great Info*



thomas514 said:


> heres a couple links i used durring the swap:
> 
> http://mk2vr6.com/board/viewtopic.ph...=8092&start=24
> http://www.vask.org.nz/index.php?topic=5877.120
> ...


*Very* impressive.  I'll save this! :beer: Thanks.


----------



## thomas514 (Jan 12, 2010)

155VERT83 said:


> *Very* impressive.  I'll save this! :beer: Thanks.


**** some of the links don't work!!... i'm gona' try to fix them


----------



## thomas514 (Jan 12, 2010)

ok so the links in this thread all should all work now http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5078746-mk3-vr6-24v-6-speed-02m-gearbox-swap-(LINKS)


----------

